# Chlorophyll



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

*What Is It?*

*
**And Where Does It Come From?*

Chlorophyll (also known as Chlorella and Wheat Grass) is chemical relative of vitamin B12 and is found in the leaves of plants. Chlorophyll allows plants to use sunlight for energy and it gives plant leaves their green color.

Many people believe that Chlorophyll contains chlorine, but this is a myth. There is no chlorine in chlorophyll - the term Chloro derives from the Greek and means "yellowish green."

Dietary sources of chlorophyll include dark green leafy vegetables like spinach and romaine lettuce, and vegetables like broccoli and asparagus.

*What does it do and what scientific studies give evidence to support this?*

Plants use chlorophyll to derive energy from sunlight through a complex series of chemical reactions, and animals need chlorophyll to help digest food and absorb minerals from their diet.

Its benefits include:


Build your immune system

Detoxify heavy metals and pesticides from your body

Improve your digestive system

Help you focus clearly and longer

Improve your energy level

Balance your body's pH

Normalize your blood sugar and blood pressure

Eliminate bad breath

Fight cancer

Chlorophyll is a powerful antioxidant3 and has been used as a system detoxifier. It may purify the blood, heal tissues and prevent cancer by scavenging for cancerous free-radicals. 1,2 It may also help the liver build red blood cells.

Research on the health benefits of chlorophyll has focused on the area of cancer (including treatment and prevention). This research got underway when damage to genes (or more precisely, to the genes' DNA) by carcinogenic substances called aflatoxins (or more precisely aflatoxin B1, or AFB1), was found to be prevented by chlorophyllin.

Chlorophyllin is a derivative of chlorophyll in which the magnesium in its center is removed (usually by placing it in an acid bath in a science lab) and replaced with copper.

Research studies in humans have found that damage to DNA by aflatoxin can be decreased as much as 55% through supplementation with chlorophyllin at 100 milligrams, three times a day, for four months. This amount of chlorophyllin, 300 milligrams per day, is the same amount of chlorophyll found in one weighted ounce of spinach (a little over 1/2 cup of chopped raw spinach). Although research is still in the early stage, prevention and treatment of liver cancer, skin cancer, and colon cancer are all being investigated in relationship to intake of chlorophyll-containing vegetables and supplementation with chlorophyllin.

In addition to its cancer fighting abilities, chlorophyll has been used to destroy harmful bacteria and is routinely added to chewing gums for its ability to prevent bad breath.

Chlorophyll has long been known to alleviate gastric distress, including indigestion and constipation.

*Who needs it and what are some symptoms of deficiency?*

Everyone can benefit from chlorophyll supplementation.

You are susceptible to pollution and the stresses of fast paced life if you live in a major city. Chlorophyll may scavenge your system for harmful free radicals and protect you from the damage that they can do to your muscles and cells.

What's more, if you have a tissue injury that is healing, chlorophyll may speed healing because of its ability to kill bacteria. In this way, chlorophyll may play a role in preventing infections.

If your immune system is depressed because of ageing or medical history, chlorophyll may help to boost its function. Maintaining healthy muscles is important for immune-system health. Free radicals and bacteria can damage crucial muscle mass, leaving you at a risk for infection and illness.

Its ability to stimulate red blood cell production may aid in the building of muscle tissue, and chlorophyll is thus ideal for the hard training athlete. Anabolic steroids act to increase protein synthesis via an increase in red blood cell production, and this may be responsible for increases in muscle tissue.

Chlorophyll's ability to protect the immune system make it an ideal supplement pre and post workout. Muscle tissue is most vulnerable to exercise-induced oxidative damage post-workout, and muscular repair cannot occur in the presence of free radicals. As a free antioxidant, chlorophyll will scavenge your system for free-radicals, ensuring that you grow as much as possible from your workout.

*CONTRAINDICATIONS*

Chlorophyll and chlorophyllin are contraindicated in those who are hypersensitive to any component in a chlorophyll-containing or chlorophyllin-containing preparation.

*PRECAUTIONS*

Supplemental chlorophyll and supplemental chlorophyllin should be avoided by pregnant women and nursing mothers.

*ADVERSE REACTIONS*

Use of chlorophyll and chlorophyllin supplements may cause discoloration of the urine (green urine), the feces (green stool) and the tongue (yellow to black tongue). There are occasional reports of diarrhea with use of these substances.

*INTERACTIONS*

In a mouse model, chlorophyllin ameliorated some of the side effects of cyclophosphamide.

*DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION*

There are a few chlorophyll and chlorophyllin nutritional supplements. Chlorophyllin is available as a liquid supplement. A typical dose is 100 mg daily. Those who use chlorophyllin to reduce fecal odor due to incontinence or to reduce odor from a colostomy or ileostomy typically take 100 mg daily.

*Overdosage*

No reports of overdosage.

*REFERENCES*

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/southfacts_chlorophyll.htm

www.life-enthusiast.com/index/Ingredients/Plants/Chlorella

http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdrugprofiles/nutsupdrugs/chl_0069.shtml


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used to take it every day.

Awesome for building the blood.

The Chlorophyll I bought came from Alfalfa which the roots grow up to 60 feet deep and have almost every trace mineral known.

Used also to keep odor down in the body and that would be all smells comming from the body.

It is non toxic.

Great for detox, anemia, for the person that does not eat green vegetables it is excellant.

It is very easy to assimilate.

Like most green vegetables the anti-oxidant properties are very good and like most anti-oxidants it can be considered a anti-cancer supplement.

It is cheap, it comes in caps or liquid but I would buy the liquid form, just poor a little in your water and you wont taste nothing.

It is common to mix mint in it but I hate that taste.

Don't spill it as just one drop would color a large area green.

Love the stuff personally.

Buy the one that comes from alfalfa to get the best mineral buck for the money.

A long time ago I heard it was very close chemically to blood.

don't know how true that is.

Also said to stop a bloody nose by using it topically.

Ok, here goes a little copy and paste on Alfalfa.

This is very cheap.

*Alfalfa Herb *

*One of the most nutritious plants on earth *

High in vitamins (esp.K), minerals, enzymes and chlorophyll; blood liver purifier, body alkalizer; used for arthritis and rheumatism. Its leaves are rich in calcium, magnesium, potassium, beta-carotene, vitamins A, B-12, C, D, E, K, and also contain all eight essential amino acids. Alfalfa is one of the earliest cultivated plants, used for centuries for feeding livestock. It is one of the best sources of insoluble fiber and is used as an active ingredient in many fiber supplements. The Chinese have used alfalfa since the sixth century to treat kidney stones, and to relieve fluid retention and swelling. •

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Possible benefits and uses: Relieves constipation Provides relief from bloating and water retention Useful in the treatment of urinary tract infections May alleviate bad breath May reduce swelling and inflammation of rheumatism Alkalizes and detoxifies the body, especially the liver Aids in the healing of allergies, asthma and hay fever Excellent blood purifier and blood thinner Helps increase appetite May ward off heart disease and strokes by delaying the absorption of cholesterol and dissolving plaque deposits on the arterial walls


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

thanks hacks.. n thanks for pointing me in the direction of 'chlorophyll' going to order some to stack along with the fish oils


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

LondonGeezer said:


> thanks hacks.. n thanks for pointing me in the direction of 'chlorophyll' going to order some to stack along with the fish oils


Cant go wrong there.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Said it on another post but Udo's Beyond Greens contains 50 superfoods including Chlorophyll, it is a very good product if you can find it on offer anywhere.

SD


----------

